# Taking Back Rainbow Shark



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

As you can see, in my signature, I thought I had a "red tailed shark" but I actually have a "rainbow shark" (difference being the red tailed has just a red tail where the rainbow has all red fins) i'd much rather prefer the red tailed over my rainbow but it's been probably 2 weeks since I bought the fish. He is perfectly healthy but the fish store won't take him back will they? and seeing they fight w/ others I can't put more than 1 in a fish tank.

Details: I did not ask for the return policy...

I am a perfectionist and everything has to be perfect, ahh bothers me  ok thanks.


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

i was going to get a RTBS but i ended up getting a rainbow shark for the color. I like the different colors. Mine has worked out great so far.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Burninator said:


> i was going to get a RTBS but i ended up getting a rainbow shark for the color. I like the different colors. Mine has worked out great so far.


I myself kind of prefer the "RTBS" i assume but it's good thing we disagree  both will be bought.


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

well goodluck. 

Hopefully he still ends up in a decent place.

Are you going to stock your tank with anything else?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Most recommend ONE shark if you have to have one, per tank. They don't appear to bother other upper level to mid level swimming fish. But I recently returned a rainbow shark approx 5 inches to the store for it began nipping the tails and dorsals of corycats and seemed intent on pestering kuhli loaches whenever it found them. Pity,, Despite numerous places for it to call it's own, It seemed intent on claiming the entire lower region of 75 gal tank which is what I believe minimum should be. I find no serinity in a fish that aimlessly swims back and forth from one end to the other due to lack of space or lack of hiding or resting areas. the more you can provide of both, the happier the fish will be. 
Two small 3 inch sharks could work in 55 gal for a while but i fear it would only be a matter of time before one kills the other outright,,, or stresses it to the point that it succumbs to parasite or disease.:-(


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Burninator said:


> well goodluck.
> 
> Hopefully he still ends up in a decent place.
> 
> Are you going to stock your tank with anything else?


yes, a couple angelfish are on the way and most probably a pleco


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

1077 said:


> Most recommend ONE shark if you have to have one, per tank. They don't appear to bother other upper level to mid level swimming fish. But I recently returned a rainbow shark approx 5 inches to the store for it began nipping the tails and dorsals of corycats and seemed intent on pestering kuhli loaches whenever it found them. Pity,, Despite numerous places for it to call it's own, It seemed intent on claiming the entire lower region of 75 gal tank which is what I believe minimum should be. I find no serinity in a fish that aimlessly swims back and forth from one end to the other due to lack of space or lack of hiding or resting areas. the more you can provide of both, the happier the fish will be.
> Two small 3 inch sharks could work in 55 gal for a while but i fear it would only be a matter of time before one kills the other outright,,, or stresses it to the point that it succumbs to parasite or disease.:-(


I hear you but I do fully believe, a red tailed shark should fully be able to live in a 55 gallon, that's a lot of room for a 4-5" fish. claiming the whole bottom is from what I would assume rarer as they usually claim a cove or corner of the tank. I believe Petco should take un-wanted fish for free, but I'm not sure. I got him cheap, $2.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

The one I returned was a rainbow shark and of the two,, the black red finned are the more aggressive. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

1077 said:


> The one I returned was a rainbow shark and of the two,, the black red finned are the more aggressive. I hope it works out for you.


I should be alright, He'll have a couple rocks + plants to call his own in a tank of fair size.


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

hrm. Let me know how it goes with the angelfish. 

Ive been looking for another fish to add since i still have alot of space i could add fish with.

Im wondering how well they will do with your low amount of barbs


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Burninator said:


> hrm. Let me know how it goes with the angelfish.
> 
> Ive been looking for another fish to add since i still have alot of space i could add fish with.
> 
> Im wondering how well they will do with your low amount of barbs


I will make sure to tell you 

still need to know whether or not I could take a fish back after 2 weeks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yikes. I'm not sure I'd keep an Angel(s) with Tiger Barbs. Too nippy and the Angel's fins might be too hard to resist. Just my thoughts...


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

we actually have talked about this several times across many forums. 

In reality, my 9 barbs once larger dont really nip any fins. I can pretty much put anything in there without having to worry


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

We did? Ooops. I'm old and must have been having a senior moment :-D

PS. You do have some of the best looking tiger barbs I've ever seen.


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

well, SJ45 and i have.

We have similiar tank setups


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Burninator said:


> well, SJ45 and i have.
> 
> We have similiar tank setups


yes, we do...I just took a look at your tank, very nicely set up.


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

I would say the same. but you has no pictures 

Tell you what though, i bought an emporer 400 since the ex45 wasnt cutting it. WORLD of difference.

When i go to clean the tank, its way cleaner with more fish then when i started with just the ex45


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Burninator said:


> I would say the same. but you has no pictures
> 
> Tell you what though, i bought an emporer 400 since the ex45 wasnt cutting it. WORLD of difference.
> 
> When i go to clean the tank, its way cleaner with more fish then when i started with just the ex45


I'm planning on buying an emperor soon, and I wish I had pictures but currently I have no digital camera...


----------

